# Clippers and blades



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

What would be the best size blades for general clipping like pre kidding and shaping up for the farm as opposed to show clipping?

What clippers do yo use?


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a large/small set....the small clippers is Andis and the large ones, Im not quite sure of the brand...I use a #40 blade for the udders and #10 for the legs/face/touch ups....If I didn't show, I probably would only have the smaller clippers since I wouldn't be completely clipping them. I'd just do the udders and "birthing" clip.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have Oster A5 clippers. Originally for dog grooming.... I have a #10 blade, a #5 blade and a #40 blade. I use the #40 mostly for slick shaving my Chinese Cresteds faces and for body shaving my hairy hairless crested.... 

I used the #10 blade on the tail, back legs ect. on my alpine girl and it worked really well....Used the #5 blade on my moms girl just to see how it did and I think that's the blade I'll be using when I shave the girls down for the summer (it cuts a lil longer that the #10 blade and I don't show... I'm only planning on shaving them to see what they look like shaved, lol)

When I did the udders I used my cordless trimmers, they are the Wahl Chromini (with a blade equal to a #40 so its a super close shave). I use them for detail work on the cresteds and LOVE them. My Adnis and Oster cordless trimmers have nothing on the Chromini IMO..Very quiet, easy to use, very sharp.... Since I like them so much for the dogs I tried them out on clipping udders.....worked fabulous and was much easier to handle in akward places than my corded Osters....


----------



## nuzmom (Sep 17, 2010)

David - great question. My clippers just stopped working and I need to get a real pair. I'll be interested to hear what everyone uses (those who don't show). I had been using a pair that I used to use to clip my boys hair with. All I have needed to so do far was trim the udder, but I'll need to do a kidding clip and a summer clip.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

nuzmom said:


> David - great question. My clippers just stopped working and I need to get a real pair. I'll be interested to hear what everyone uses (those who don't show). I had been using a pair that I used to use to clip my boys hair with. All I have needed to so do far was trim the udder, but I'll need to do a kidding clip and a summer clip.


Any of the Oster A5's are great...... I currently have the Oster A5 Goldens and like them as much as my previous Oster A5's.....had my previous pair for years.... got them used from my mom, who had them for shaving the boers my brother showed, and the only reason I'm not still using that same pair is because I lost them in a house fire...

I like Adnis Clippers as well.....very sturdy when you buy the professional models that are comparable to the Oster A5's...... can't remember what model I have, will have to double check. My Osters are more powerful, but the Adnis clippers don't seen to heat up a quickly......Which that doesn't bother me... I use Kool Lube on the blades throughout big clipping jobs anyways to keep the blades cool. I shaved my brothers Pyrenese mix down to a buzz cut with the Osters in under 20 minutes....she's the size of a pyr, has the insanely thick coat of a pyr, but she's solid black......the #10 blase cut through it like butter 

Don't know if the special is still going, but if you go to www.petedge.com they were doing a special that any Oster A5's or Adnis clippers bought would be sent out with a free pair of trimmers. Prices for the clippers eligible range from about $115 and up I believe.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

jefferslivestock.com The Andis super plus, the old marroon clippers if you can find them. Note the strokes per minute and the Andis are not only faster but quieter and don't heat up like the Oster A 5's. My girl friend who fits and does herd management all around my area, has A5's and she will tell you they are a toy compared to my Andis. They are plenty of clipper with the wide T blade, or even the Clipmasters wide blade, for doing dairy clips. 

My large clipper that I use to shave everyone down are Listers, so worth the money. We always had the old Sunbeams/Osters with the cattle head, and once again Listers are more than half lighter, faster, quieter...now don't get me wrong the old Sunbeam/Oster if you can find the old ones cheap, if your going to spend the money on new clippers go with Listers or Premier clippers (just google them) are work horses with parts you can get and fix them yourself, if anything ever happens to them, which it never does...but the Listers are excellent, they are really the thing I splurge on because I hate clipping goats, maybe more than I hate trimming feet


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

OH Sunbeam that's the kind my big clippers are! lol I knew if I saw the name I'd remember it...I was just too lazy to get the clippers out to look...but that's what kind they are....and I got them for $40.


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Not to 'thread-hijack', but one question. Do you clip with the lay of the hair, or against? Same with the legs? I have an Oster A5 but I've only groomed dogs........


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Donna,
We have the same clipper, How do you like it? Good for dogs, but burns my hands when I am doing goats- I go against the grain on the goats
For me the blades are to big to get the legs and face just right, so I have a cheap Whal for legs,face and udder- the blade actually adjusts on it which is a neat feature. Hope that helps.
Lynn


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

FigForest said:


> Not to 'thread-hijack', but one question. Do you clip with the lay of the hair, or against? Same with the legs? I have an Oster A5 but I've only groomed dogs........


Against.


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

Oster A5 with 50 blade and

Get a FREE Oster Pro-Cord/Cordless Trimmer with the purchase of ANY Oster Turbo Single-Speed, Turbo 2-Speed,Golden 2-Speed, or PowerMax 2-Speed Clipper. 
Offer expires 8/26/11

Normaly $38.00

http://www.petedge.com/product/Sale...pper-w50-Blade/pc/197/c/240/sc/1286/45645.uts


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

I purchased a Andis AGC clipper from Pets Mart $124 and worked great to give goats a pre birthing clip


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Lynn_Theesfeld said:


> Donna,
> We have the same clipper, How do you like it? Good for dogs, but burns my hands when I am doing goats- I go against the grain on the goats
> For me the blades are to big to get the legs and face just right, so I have a cheap Whal for legs,face and udder- the blade actually adjusts on it which is a neat feature. Hope that helps.
> Lynn


I do this, too. The A5's get hot after awhile, but I'm a slow clipper. I also find them heavy and clunky, but I have small hands. I don't think any of the heavy duty ones would not feel awkward to me. I use Wahl cordless trimmer for the details of legs and face. Same with my horses. I use the A5's for the bridle path, but the cordless Wahl for the muzzle.


----------

